# More Songs From Composer of Carol of the Bells



## regenmusic

On the Water Nymph's Easter - Mykola Leontovych FULL OPERA

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mykola_Leontovych


----------



## regenmusic

Mykola Leontovych - Prelude for choir


----------



## regenmusic

Summer Colors by Mykola Leontoych


----------



## regenmusic

Carol of the Bells. Leontovych || Щедрик. Леонтович (original ukrainian version)


----------



## regenmusic

"He is known as a martyr in the Eastern Orthodox Ukrainian Church, where he is also remembered for his liturgy, the first liturgy composed in the vernacular, specifically in the modern Ukrainian language. He was assassinated by a Soviet agent in 1921."


----------

